# OGF fisherman of the year



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks to the people who voted for me this year, I was glad I was able to keep you all informed about fishing the GMR for smallmouth with my reports. I hope I was able to help a few people along the way. Looks like some guy named Jim is running away with the vote this year. I think you can vote until Monday. Can't wait to get back out on the river!

Fish on...........

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=220687


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I tried to put a post up here to get everyone's attention but it appears to have been deleted.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

There have over 250 views of this post, too bad most of them didn't vote. Does not seem too many people care to vote on this. Oh well, thanks for trying!


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

For the people who do not know me or what I accomplished fishing in 2012, here is a link to the review of my 2012 angling efforts.......still time to vote I think.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=218993


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Just to point out that in the previous years of this award, no one ever campaigned for themselves or anyone else. It's not an election.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I was thinking the same. Can't blame a guy for trying though


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

KaGee said:


> Just to point out that in the previous years of this award, no one ever campaigned for themselves or anyone else. It's not an election.


WOW ! Thanks for saying that Kevin ! I have seen many crazy things ? I admitt I did thank whoever Nominitated me because I was SHocked ? But oh well ? Someone even has a "vote for xxx" as a attachment on their posts ? 

Oh well !


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

i believe you post more reports than anyone in the southwest section. I voted for you because of that and the amount of sucess you have. You have a relentless dedication and i have a lot of respect for you. Keep up the hard work. I enjoy the quetico reports the most though.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

hearttxp said:


> WOW ! Thanks for saying that Kevin ! I have seen many crazy things ? I admitt I did thank whoever Nominitated me because I was SHocked ? But oh well ? Someone even has a "vote for xxx" as a attachment on their posts ?
> 
> Oh well !


There is more population in the nothern area, there is alot more Lake Erie fisherman than say the Great Miam River fisherman that are on here. So of course there will be more votes for the northern people. So Mike if you don't win you can hang your head high.

My hats off to whomever wins angler of the year.

I said this as politically correct as I could.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hey QM, I think plenty of us voted for ya...your posts are great, packed full of info, and always cool to read and see your pics..keep it up this year!


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

My vote was simply because one person took time out from their busy life to send me an email explaining a new technique on bass fishing. So that meant a lot to me. At least I could do to return the favor was vote for him


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> I tried to put a post up here to get everyone's attention but it appears to have been deleted.


Yeah, I noticed that. 

"I will not accept if nominated and will not serve if elected." William Tecumseh Sherman


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Just to point out that in the previous years of this award, no one ever campaigned for themselves or anyone else. It's not an election.


.....Ouch!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I could has swore that I recall someone posting on here trying to get people to vote for X person for the fisherman of the year. Maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh my. Such pride in our selves. This is a popular opion not a personal election. Id never vote for any one asking. From what ive seen on here this year there are many in the running. And havent seen them mentioned yet!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

QueticoMike said:


> There have over 250 views of this post, too bad most of them didn't vote. Does not seem too many people care to vote on this.


There are hundreds of programs out there that search the Internet for keywords and will randomly open sites like this "searching" so, just because there were 250 "views" at the time, I'd guess that 20% were legit.......
I never take the views column serious for this reason.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

KaGee said:


> Just to point out that in the previous years of this award, no one ever campaigned for themselves or anyone else. It's not an election.


I never once said vote for me in any of my posts, I wasn't as you say "campaigning". I was not asking for votes. I was letting people know where they could vote though. All I did was give people the opportunity to see my fishing accomplishments for 2012 so they could make an informed decision, that is all. In the past years though I have received personal messages from people to vote for X person. No big deal, you guys can think what you want. My reward was helping others with their fishing as much as possible with my knowledge and being able to spend as much time on the river as possible. I don't need this website to prove anything to anyone. Congrats to Jim on winning this award, he truly deserved it from what I read on his threads! Good luck to all of you this year! Take care........


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

QueticoMike said:


> I never once said vote for me in any of my posts, I wasn't as you say "campaigning". I was not asking for votes. I was letting people know where they could vote though. All I did was give people the opportunity to see my fishing accomplishments for 2012 so they could make an informed decision, that is all. In the past years though I have received personal messages from people to vote for X person. No big deal, you guys can think what you want. My reward was helping others with their fishing as much as possible with my knowledge and being able to spend as much time on the river as possible. I don't need this website to prove anything to anyone. Congrats to Jim on winning this award, he truly deserved it from what I read on his threads! Good luck to all of you this year! Take care........


And your link to show your accomplishments wasnt campaigning? Come on now, lets call a spade a spade. If history repeats itself, and it usually does, youll find that the person that wins is someone that spends most of their time here trying to help others in different ways. Those that spend all of their time in one specific forum with their little clique of internet friends usually dont garner enough votes.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

A nominee had "Vote for *** ***** for OGF Angler of Year" in his signature. That is campaigning.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> And your link to show your accomplishments wasnt campaigning? Come on now, lets call a spade a spade. If history repeats itself, and it usually does, youll find that the person that wins is someone that spends most of their time here trying to help others in different ways. Those that spend all of their time in one specific forum with their little clique of internet friends usually dont garner enough votes.


I'm gonna steal Co-Anglers last reply...just to get my post count higher!!!

OUCH!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Vote for me


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats on whoever got it, your leg work and sawing at the wheel deserves it...,....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I voted for you Quetico Mike Your river post's are exellent and you are a local boy. Tom


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

KaGee said:


> Just to point out that in the previous years of this award, no one ever campaigned for themselves or anyone else. It's not an election.


hey now..i honestly dont personally know QM..but i dont think hes the kinda guy to try and "campaign"... great fisherman..heck of an outdoorsman..and willing to share stories and info.. he contributes a lot...if you look on the OGF voting thread..there were guys who posted and said that they didnt know half the nominees or why they were nominated..you mods posted back and said it was because of their accomplishments and contributions...thats why he posted his link..so members could see it and vote how they want. QM, you a great contributor to the SW section...keep up the good work!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

QM took the time to personally email me and teach me my most successful smallmouth tactic to date. hes a good guy.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

If people vote it is a popular election. 

If its based on accomplishments than a panel of the mods should decide the winner.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Just to point out that in the previous years of this award, no one ever campaigned for themselves or anyone else. It's not an election.


Wrong.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=191100&highlight=fisherman+of+the+year


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That's the beauty of the AOTY...you guys can vote for who you want, for whatever reason you want. Most fish caught, best dressed, coolest name...whatever you want. Popularity contest? Absolutely it is!!! The popular guys generally get that way because they are well known on OGF....from their posts, reports, and help. If you look at every past AOTY, they were all well known names on the site...and they got that way by participating. That's why this is and always will be a member voted contest.

Now if the award were for Problem Member of the Year, then it would be appropriate for the mods to do all the nominating and voting.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

So what if he did campaign. It might not be an election, but an election is just a contest any way you slice it. And isn't that what this is. I just wonder how much of a P M campaign goes on behind closed doors. Nothing wrong with wanting to win at anything, it's in our DNA. The Mod's shut threads down all the time and IMO here is one they should lock down. Shouldn't let the guy be a target for others to amuse their self.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Fishlandr75 said:


> hey now..i honestly dont personally know QM..but i dont think hes the kinda guy to try and "campaign"... great fisherman..heck of an outdoorsman..and willing to share stories and info.. he contributes a lot...if you look on the OGF voting thread..there were guys who posted and said that they didnt know half the nominees or why they were nominated..you mods posted back and said it was because of their accomplishments and contributions...thats why he posted his link..so members could see it and vote how they want. QM, you a great contributor to the SW section...keep up the good work!


I'd suggest you go back and read post #4 and then determine how you'd interpret it. That's a little more than just the power of suggestion, and I would think the reason for the "No campaigning" reminder.

Also, I'm not sure why this is still being discussed.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Those that spend all of their time in one specific forum with their little clique of internet friends usually dont garner enough votes.


....and this is why I wont. Hell, I rarely visit any other board on here. Probably out of ignorance but mostly beacause I'm just trying to spot jump!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> That's the beauty of the AOTY...you guys can vote for who you want, for whatever reason you want.
> Now if the award were for Problem Member of the Year, then it would be appropriate for the mods to do all the nominating and voting.


IF you ever decide to create such a thing (PMOY), I'd like to begin campaining now for WAREHOUSE. 
I hate that kid!

I'm starting a rumor today that this will be a new award next year!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

QueticoMike said:


> I never once said vote for me in any of my posts, I wasn't as you say "campaigning". I was not asking for votes. I was letting people know where they could vote though. All I did was give people the opportunity to see my fishing accomplishments for 2012 so they could make an informed decision, that is all. In the past years though I have received personal messages from people to vote for X person. No big deal, you guys can think what you want. My reward was helping others with their fishing as much as possible with my knowledge and being able to spend as much time on the river as possible. I don't need this website to prove anything to anyone. Congrats to Jim on winning this award, he truly deserved it from what I read on his threads! Good luck to all of you this year! Take care........


Quetico, I don't have a dog in this fight but I believe that it's the appearance of impropriety they are concerned with! Just a thought. Like an attorney advertizing their legal malpractice skills inside a hospital. They don't have to say anything because people will make the connections....

However, I did read your posts and they would be awsome if I actually lived near you! LOL. I have as much chance of getting nominated for AOY as a one legged man in an..... well, you know....

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

co-angler said:


> IF you ever decide to create such a thing (PMOY), I'd like to begin campaining now for WAREHOUSE.
> I hate that kid!
> 
> I'm starting a rumor today that this will be a new award next year!


All he ever does is post pictures of huge Hybrids and kayak towing fish too. Im thinking of egging his kayak.


So can we all change the subject and get back to talking about fish? As far as I could tell there were a bunch of great fisherman that were up for it. House and Intimidator both catch billions of fish and write about it in a way that teaches people things but they didn't get a ton of votes. Who cares. They and QM are all good fishermen and that Jim S. that won sounds like the lake erie guru. I'd like to open the southwest section and not have this thread be the only one with new posts. I'd like to hear how QM catches pike in the winter. Have Intimidator explain why walleyes and saugeyes like my pink metalflake grubs and not the chartreuse ones some days and find out from Warehouse if theyve ever caught any wipers with some of the fur off that hat Matulemj wears when they are nailing all those fish.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

The people complaining about mike campaigning are all outsiders of the sw forum....


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I was thinking of trying this recipe tomorrow....


1 (10 ounce) filletfrozen catfish
1 teaspooncayenne pepper, or to taste
1/2 cupcorn flour
salt and pepper to taste
1 quartoil for frying

1.Lay catfish fillet horizontally on cutting board. Cut thin 1/4 inch wide strips from the filet at a 45 degree angle. This is easy if your knife is sharp, and the filet is partly frozen.
2.Dust fish strips moderately with cayenne pepper, and gently tumble together to evenly coat all strips. They should look pink all over when you are through. On the Bayou, this is called a dry marinade. Place catfish strips on a plate or pan, and set aside for a few minutes to thaw.
3.Heat oil in deep-fryer to 365 degrees F (185 degrees C). Place enough corn flour to bread your catfish on a bowl or plate, and season with salt and black pepper.
4.Place thawed catfish into seasoned corn flour, and tumble gently until all strips are evenly coated. Deep fry in hot oil for about 3 minutes, or until done. Fish should be golden brown, slightly crisp outside, and moist and flaky inside when done.

I've always used cornmeal in the past though...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I was thinking of trying this recipe tomorrow....
> 
> 
> 1 (10 ounce) filletfrozen catfish
> ...


I see what your up to OSG.....
getting wayoff subject to get this rediculous thread closed.....
One might start to think that you are already jockying for a better position for PMOY.
tricksy are you.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

actually now its snowing like crazy here so now i'm in the mood for chilli. I make a killer venison chilli...


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> and find out from Warehouse if theyve ever caught any wipers with some of the fur off that hat Matulemj wears when they are nailing all those fish.


It's the only way we actually catch anything, really!

I agree, this thread is ridiculous. Who cares either way? Some of you guys take life a little too serious! 

My vote for PMOY is Co-Angler. Reason(s) are as listed:

-He's like...old and stuff
-Westside...'nuff said

You guys need a pep talk. Here's one from Kid President:


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)




----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Next time I'm out in the dark fishing and I hear something that could only be the LMR bigfoot (or maybe co-anglers mom) Im going to remember Kid Presidents pep talk. That was awesome.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> All he ever does is post pictures of huge Hybrids and kayak towing fish too. Im thinking of egging his kayak.
> 
> 
> So can we all change the subject and get back to talking about fish? As far as I could tell there were a bunch of great fisherman that were up for it. House and Intimidator both catch billions of fish and write about it in a way that teaches people things but they didn't get a ton of votes. Who cares. They and QM are all good fishermen and that Jim S. that won sounds like the lake erie guru. I'd like to open the southwest section and not have this thread be the only one with new posts. I'd like to hear how QM catches pike in the winter. Have Intimidator explain why walleyes and saugeyes like my pink metalflake grubs and not the chartreuse ones some days and find out from Warehouse if theyve ever caught any wipers with some of the fur off that hat Matulemj wears when they are nailing all those fish.


I agree with OSG you all had a heck of a year fishing. And Warehouse had a hell of a year and that's one reason I nominated him. I think SW section is the only section I ever see a bunch of debating about off topic stuff and not fishing.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Next time I'm out in the dark fishing and I hear something that could only be the LMR bigfoot (or maybe co-anglers mom) Im going to remember Kid Presidents pep talk. That was awesome.


Damn OLD, bringing my mom into it? I would expect such behavior from Matulmj but you? My new nomination for PMOY is OSG. But please, continue posting your recipes.
I'm thinking the only reason this thread is still open I'd because it is now Feb. and the post counts are down.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I like Turtles.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

You want to bring this thread down? Let's start talking about gun control 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

BMayhall said:


> I like Turtles.


..'specially the all white ones ; )


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Isn't there a river thread around?


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> You want to bring this thread down? Let's start talking about gun control
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hell yes, give them dern coppers stun guns!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Fishlandr75 said:


> ..'specially the all white ones ; )


There's all white turtles? That's worth a google


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone use deer antler spray as a performance enhancer for fishing?


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I like parm cheese on my sub sandwiches..... Just sayin


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Anyone use deer antler spray as a performance enhancer for fishing?


I was missing fish a lot last year at winton woods and I found some deer antler spray a hunter must of forgotten on the bank.. It works like a charm ..haven't missed a fish yet. Knock on wood.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Fishlandr75 said:


> ..'specially the all white ones ; )


i read almost half of that thread today. it took me a good 3 hours and that dude didn't even catch the thing! what a waste of time! im pretty sure his "white turtle" didn't exist at all


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

IGbullshark said:


> i read almost half of that thread today. it took me a good 3 hours and that dude didn't even catch the thing! what a waste of time! im pretty sure his "white turtle" didn't exist at all


Someone caught a white turtle?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

BMayhall said:


> Someone caught a white turtle?


lol i suggest you head on over to the lounge and read that gem of a thread. the 38 pages are well worth the laugh


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

It appears the topic has been fully covered.


----------

